# 1966 GTO Engine Code Location



## ZMAX (Jun 30, 2016)

First time on this Forum. I have a 1966 GTO Conv Tri-Power & am doing a check on engine specifications.
The VIN # & Body Identification plates show the car is correct & built in Pontiac plant.
The engine casting # is 9778789 & date is I 175 (Sep 17, 1965) on nightshift.
The center exhaust is stamped 093 & the intake manifold # is 8782898.

The Engine Unit # 049955 is clear on the right bank, but the engine code is not below the EUN. I can see a W clearly above the EUN # & can faintly make out the S beside the W. So the engine code is WS as best I can tell.

My question is: "Has anyone seen the engine code above the EUN or at a spot other than below the EUN?" Was someone having a bad night shift?

Or am I missing something here about this engine? Any help/response you offer will be appreciated.
Tks so much.
Max


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

All the codes you posted are correct for a 66 389, Tripower, manual transmission car. So, I'd say that's probably all it was - whoever stamped that block reversed the locations.

Bear


----------

